# love this song



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

a 90's hit OMC how bizarre,very tacky but catchy not heard it for years was on radio today,think they had a few hits in Asia and Europe until lead singer died.


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

These always sticks with me.. Not my kind of music but just catchy..


----------

